# Interesting Bird Houses



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

FEMA


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I can't tell if thats a halo or a blurry aperture sight.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Oops, didn't see this thread when I started that other one. Here's one for the "biker birds"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's just a FEW of the several hundred or so I made (and gave most of them away). When we moved last June I think I had 60 or so bird houses either hanging on my shop walls or scattered throughout the hedgerow on our property.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

nice work !

my Dad …may he RIP … was a man who made lots of bird houses too. I have one in the backyard.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's a few more…


----------

